# Hi, and help on a strange swap needed!



## Emmeron (Aug 1, 2004)

This is not just a little hello- I'm usually one to only read forums. 

I'm sitting around in central CT for a couple months now working on a swap. I decided without nearly enough reaserch to drop a roller rocker motor from a 2000 se into my ole b13. If/When I get the damn thing finished, I'll answer the "WHY?!s" hehe

Has ANYONE done this swap before? There are some very interesting wiring difficulties involved, I'm hoping someone has some advice. I am using old harness/ecu on the advice of some fellows over at sr20forums, but... they don't have much to say about the sensor differences, and some of the old sensors are not blolt on compatible with the new motor. (EGR, ACC, to name the couple I've run into so far). 
I know I'm qualifying for :dumbass: of the year award for trying this swap so uninformed, but ... any advice, or... better still, anyone who has Actually Done this Swap!?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nobody has done it....you're going for an OBD II engine with weaker pistons, lower redline, and few to no aftermarket valvetrain parts available from an obd I solid lifter beefier b13 highport SR20 that you should be using.

if you use the harness with the new engine you need to use the new sensors on that engine and splice the harness in. You need to go to www.b15sentra.net and PM david he's done the harness swap into his b15.

now, let me ask you, WHY?

the pistons stock in the rr SR20 can only take about 240whp (high ring lands) Some guy over on b15 will tell you otherwise, because he ran juice and made more power than that, but nearly every guy who's boosted his RR sr20 stock and pushed 240whp or more blew the pistons.


----------



## Emmeron (Aug 1, 2004)

chimmike said:


> nobody has done it....you're going for an OBD II engine with weaker pistons, lower redline, and few to no aftermarket valvetrain parts available from an obd I solid lifter beefier b13 highport SR20 that you should be using.
> 
> if you use the harness with the new engine you need to use the new sensors on that engine and splice the harness in. You need to go to www.b15sentra.net and PM david he's done the harness swap into his b15.
> 
> ...


Yeah, splicing is a pain in the butt. LOL 
The answer to why: 1: I got a great deal on a CLEAN motor with under 20k on it; 2: why not replace motor internals? hehe with some major work on the pistons, valves, springs, etc a stronger turbo car can be made (er, for slightly less work than a VET) ... (double err.. IN THEORY, MAYBE....heh) and ... 3: Couldn't find anyone who has done it. Oh, 4: I want a strong, fast-ish relaible daily driver so I can sink into a 240sx rb motor swap and ... 5-9: see 1. 
#2 is the most interesting to me. In other motors RR seems to be a great way to go. On the sr20s, not so much.. but I believe that's just shortsightedness on Nissan for not upgrading stock internals with the RR design.

To be fair, I am but a newb in the world of cars. I have been on forums reading religiously for about a year, and have found that (oddly enough) in domestic cars roller rocker designs have had great results. Usually improved motor internals were assumed. So If I want to go all motor, this *could* be a good starting point. I dont. Frankly, if I had more money this would have been a VE motor, but at the time (4 months ago) that I bought the motor, I didn't have the money and needed to do something fast. This "fast" thing isn't working either. hehe

So Hi!  I am a very huge Nissan fan, have been for years, but was more of a "yay stock" guy until a year ago. Now I'm just a little crazy as should be clear from what I've said. So that is the best answer to why. 
(edit- oh, right... sorry. forgot to mention i put a hole in my block about 1.5" wide, thanks to a rod that was malcontent)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're going to need to keep the rev limit low on the rr unless you have some custom valvetrain components made....it redlines at 6750 (the rr engine)


----------

